# Vegetarian Haggis



## pat.y (Jan 25, 2016)

I was going to buy this but see it has oats in it. As Porridge spikes my blood sugar would the oats in the haggis do the same ?


----------



## Robin (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm afraid the answer is, might do, might not, as with all these things! The oatmeal in the haggis is more likely to be the sort that has more fibre with it, which some people find they can tolerate better than more processed porridge oats, and the fat and protein in the offal will tend to slow down digestion. (When you eat porridge, it tends to be on its own). The question to ask probably is, can I usually tolerate a moderate portion of potato/rice/pasta with my portion of meat and veg, and if the answer is yes, haggis should be OK (but better hold back on the neeps and tatties, that could be a carb overload!)


----------



## pat.y (Jan 25, 2016)

Well I'm trying a small portion of rice with my chick pea and veg curry tonight so we'll see.


----------



## Copepod (Jan 25, 2016)

Personally, I reckon haggis, neaps and tatties once a year is worth a spike in blood glucose. Although I eat original haggis, not vegetarian.


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 25, 2016)

pat.y said:


> I was going to buy this but see it has oats in it. As Porridge spikes my blood sugar would the oats in the haggis do the same ?


Very likely it would, but I'm with Copepod. For one night a year, why worry? I'm having Haggis and my version of Clapshot: neeps and sweet potato mash with leeks.


----------



## pottersusan (Jan 25, 2016)

Copepod said:


> Personally, I reckon haggis, neaps and tatties once a year is worth a spike in blood glucose. Although I eat original haggis, not vegetarian.


having lived in Jockland for a number of years in the past, I would totally disagree! Haggis is vile... Don't do it


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 25, 2016)

pottersusan said:


> having lived in Jockland for a number of years in the past, I would totally disagree! Haggis is vile... Don't do it


Sassenach!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jan 25, 2016)

I tried one of the veggie haggis' a few years ago now after a trip to Auld Reekie.  From recollection if it is one of the tinned ones then there wasn't much to it (size wise) to be honest.  Can't remember it having a great impact on bg levels.


----------



## Robin (Jan 25, 2016)

I made my own, once. Daughter who was studying medical illustration at the time needed a set of sheep's innards to practise drawing, and the local butcher obliged, so I duly made haggis after on a waste not want not basis. I can't say that he smell,or appearance of the lungs was in any way appealing as they cooked ( think grey scum) but the actual taste wasn't too awful.


----------



## pottersusan (Jan 25, 2016)

AlisonM said:


> Sassenach!


It goes to show how misleading an accent can be!


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 25, 2016)

Despite having a typically Scottish first name, I've never had haggis. (Though I have of course had neeps and tatties, or turnips and spuds as they're known here in the Home Counties.) Pity I'm housebound, as there's at least one Burns Night party in Brixton...


----------



## khskel (Jan 25, 2016)

Had veggie haggis, swede and carrots tonight. Zero spike and it was very nice indeed.


----------



## Carolg (Jan 25, 2016)

Yum yum veggie haggis. But i did the full thing with neeps carrot n tatties.not a good move but nice at the time-maybe next year when levels are better


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 26, 2016)

One food that  I miss is Scotch Pie; minced mutton, with a sort of peppery seasoning, in a particular kind of pastry. Lovely, but Tesco doesn't do them anymore.  I did a search on the Tesco site, and it came up with Scotch eggs instead -- why it didn't also find Scotch Broth and Scotch, I don't know...


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 26, 2016)

I've had one Scotch pie since Dx and it sent my BGs through the roof, it wasn't even the kind with tatties and beans on. Never again, no matter how much I like them.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 26, 2016)

robert@fm said:


> One food that  I miss is Scotch Pie; minced mutton, with a sort of peppery seasoning, in a particular kind of pastry. Lovely, but Tesco doesn't do them anymore.  I did a search on the Tesco site, and it came up with Scotch eggs instead -- why it didn't also find Scotch Broth and Scotch, I don't know...


My Dad's favourite pie!


----------



## khskel (Jan 26, 2016)

robert@fm said:


> One food that  I miss is Scotch Pie; minced mutton, with a sort of peppery seasoning, in a particular kind of pastry. Lovely, but Tesco doesn't do them anymore.  I did a search on the Tesco site, and it came up with Scotch eggs instead -- why it didn't also find Scotch Broth and Scotch, I don't know...


Morrisons do an alleged scotch pie unfortunately it's bloody horrible.


----------



## Annette (Jan 27, 2016)

Paul Hollywood has a recipe for them. I made them. (Had to use Lamb not mutton cos I couldn't find any mutton, but similar idea.) Hubbie loved them. I wasn't so keen, so he finished them off over a few days.


----------

